# BIG "A" Adams' Americana Paste Wax: update & new review



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> I'm like 25% mobile. Most is at the house or I do some work with a friend in a shop.
> 
> Whenever you want to learn "True Paint Correction" I'll be here...


like i said, you dont have your own full time shop setup 6-7 days a week for 10-16 hours a day with customers in & out of the shop all day & night like me. i dont need to have multiple different brands of polishes to use. customers come in and request all sorts of different brands of waxes so i need to make sure i carry a wide variety of waxes for those customers.
i was young & mobile about 12 years ago. i hated it & would never be mobile again.

sorry, i dont need any lessons from you on detailing, i learned everything way before you even started detailing.

you have a real hardon for me. do you feel threatened by me? i mean, your over there and im over here in completely different states. you seem to be more concerned with what i do while i could care less about what your doing.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

You learned Everything???

Well if that is true I feel sorry for your customers. Things change over time and to constantly give the best results you can, you need to change with them. 

I'm done arguing with you wax boy, good night!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> You learned Everything???
> 
> Well if that is true I feel sorry for your customers. Things change over time and to constantly give the best results you can, you need to change with them.
> 
> I'm done arguing with you wax boy, good night!


right, im a wax boy with 3 times your experience & knowledge but you are the king of all nothing with your national exposure that i could care less about because all its been good for you is detailing 2-3 cars a week from your house at the clients house or at your friends shop. whats the matter? not enough work to stay busy like mee 6-7 days a week from 8am till 10pm on some nights?

things do change over time but what does that have to do with anything? only minor changes in product formulas & different machines are available currently but in the end its still the same compound polish wax detailing process.
what you and all the new detailers call 
paint correction" is just a term someone made up for the same thing detailers have been doing for many many years.
its called compounding & polishing.

have a good night dj, mb ill argue with you some more tomorrow morning as im sipping my hot tea & munching on an onion bagel while at my desk in my car filled shop.

good night.:thumbup:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> right, im a wax boy with 3 times your experience & knowledge but you are the king of all nothing with your national exposure that i could care less about because all its been good for you is detailing 2-3 cars a week from your house at the clients house or at your friends shop. whats the matter? not enough work to stay busy like mee 6-7 days a week from 8am till 10pm on some nights?
> 
> things do change over time but what does that have to do with anything? only minor changes in product formulas & different machines are available currently but in the end its still the same compound polish wax detailing process.
> what you and all the new detailers call
> ...


There was a time that you pointed out that my 30 plus years of hands on detailing didn't make me any better than your 10 years, I guess your up to 12 now. However you are quick to point out how much more knowledge you have over "got leather"

Dude you are such a blow hard its pathetic, just reading your replies you go on attack why? because your intimidated by what you don't know and come out swinging.

Lastly if your don't think that 3M has fillers guess again, that is very common knowledge in the detailing circles. 3M is way ole school and the reason that you like it, is its covering up the swirls in most cases. Giving you a false sense of paint correction.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> There was a time that you pointed out that my 30 plus years of hands on detailing didn't make me any better than your 10 years, I guess your up to 12 now. However you are quick to point out how much more knowledge you have over "got leather"
> 
> Dude you are such a blow hard its pathetic, just reading your replies you go on attack why? because your intimidated by what you don't know and come out swinging.
> 
> Lastly if your don't think that 3M has fillers guess again, that is very common knowledge in the detailing circles. 3M is way ole school and the reason that you like it, is its covering up the swirls in most cases. Giving you a false sense of paint correction.


do the math. im almost 31 & i started out in the body shop when i was 18.
im a blow hard? riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. you think i give a dam about him? you think im intimidated by him? haha he has nothing to do with my business, has nothign to do withmy customers at all. 
carry on with every single thread i post you & your boyfriend have to try to bash me.
its all good, it really means not much to me but a little argument over the internet.
every time i post something its you & him thats on the attack. i really could care less what either of you have to say about me or my work.
have a good one. 
hope you have a nice new year. 
remeber, internet is serious very serious business lol.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> do the math. im almost 31 & i started out in the body shop when i was 18.
> im a blow hard? riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. you think i give a dam about him? you think im intimidated by him? haha he has nothing to do with my business, has nothign to do withmy customers at all.
> carry on with every single thread i post you & your boyfriend have to try to bash me.
> its all good, it really means not much to me but a little argument over the internet.
> ...


Do the math BA I'm 55 and started painting cars with my father and learning about paint correction about 1966 and you don't think that gives me a tad advantage over your detailing knowledge? Guess again I was working on paint before you where born!

The mere fact that you are closed minded to even trying any other polishes but 3M tells me what limited scope of knowledge you have. Having a large collection of wax is nothing more than hype, you should be educating the customer on what's best for their car not allowing them to dictate what wax they think is the best. 
Hows that peanut oil working for you:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Do the math BA I'm 55 and started painting cars with my father and learning about paint correction about 1966 and you don't think that gives me a tad advantage over your detailing knowledge? Guess again I was working on paint before you where born!
> 
> The mere fact that you are closed minded to even trying any other polishes but 3M tells me what limited scope of knowledge you have. Having a large collection of wax is nothing more than hype, you should be educating the customer on what's best for their car not allowing them to dictate what wax they think is the best.
> Hows that peanut oil working for you:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


i dont need you or anyone else trying to tell me how to run a sucessfull & very profitable business. anytime you want to share your knowledge with me on a friendly level, im all ears but dont try to bash me. im a sponsor here & the only reason i post in the national detailing section is to share my detail jobs with everyone. i dotn come into the national area looking for customers, thats what the regional section is for. instead of jumping into every thread i post why dont you support me since im a sponsor & without businesses like me supportign the forum, you wouldnt have a forum to share information with other bmw guys like yourself.

im openminded to everything but when i find somethign that works in the shop, i see no reason at all to change it. 
have a good one & 3m all the way. theres a reason why all these new companies try to copy an original brand like 3m.

lata


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Look back, I didn't bash you. I gave you a recommendation. Take it the way you want it, but anyone who knows anything knows that you are a high volume detailer. Again, I don't want 10-15 cars a week, I work alone I couldn't do that many. I'll take a few a week and take them to the next level each and every time. 

I mean come on, look at your pictures. They show very very little, and the ones that do, there are several scratches and swirls left anyways. 

No one can give you constructive criticism without you blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> i dont need you or anyone else trying to tell me how to run a sucessfull & very profitable business. anytime you want to share your knowledge with me on a friendly level, im all ears but dont try to bash me. im a sponsor here & the only reason i post in the national detailing section is to share my detail jobs with everyone. i dotn come into the national area looking for customers, thats what the regional section is for. instead of jumping into every thread i post why dont you support me since im a sponsor & without businesses like me supportign the forum, you wouldnt have a forum to share information with other bmw guys like yourself.
> 
> im openminded to everything but when i find somethign that works in the shop, i see no reason at all to change it.
> have a good one & 3m all the way. theres a reason why all these new companies try to copy an original brand like 3m.
> ...


Lets clear up this up right now, I've not said one thing about how you run your business, other than your closed minded approach to product selection, so stop fabricating.

Tell me what is a national section that you are talking about? Do you mean the "world wide web" :rofl::rofl::rofl: Where the entire plant can access this site?

Just because you are a sponsor I don't have to agree with you, or support you in any way. Your combative remarks with me and anyone that doesn't agree with you, must be winning you all kinds of local / regional business, It just speaks of "yea that's the guy I want working on my car" :rofl:

Its the members here they support the sponsors and give them the audience for their products and services. One doesn't precede the other. Stop acting like you are doing me or any of the members a favor by sponsoring this site. If anything you should be held in a higher regard to getting along with the members and not arguing with them.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> Look back, I didn't bash you. I gave you a recommendation. Take it the way you want it, but anyone who knows anything knows that you are a high volume detailer. Again, I don't want 10-15 cars a week, I work alone I couldn't do that many. I'll take a few a week and take them to the next level each and every time.
> 
> I mean come on, look at your pictures. They show very very little, and the ones that do, there are several scratches and swirls left anyways.
> 
> No one can give you constructive criticism without you blowing it out of proportion.


im a low volume shop, your a no volume non shop, operating from mommys garage.
the amount of full paint correction details you do per week is the same as me. while im doing 2-3 big jobs a week i have many other jobs as well. when im working on the big jobs, my 2 detailers are taking care of everything else.
im not a high volume shop at all.

have a good one deejayyy


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

So as a sponsor you can insult the members now? You are so laughable its to the point of comical:rofl::rofl:

First your bragging about how many cars a week you are doing then you change that up to say that you are not a high volume detailer. I don't think that you know what you are



AndrewBigA said:


> im a low volume shop, your a no volume non shop, operating from mommys garage.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

My few cars a week will look completely different than yours. Especially with your closed minded approach on products. Then again, you don't do many higher end cars with ceramic clears so keep dusting away with your body shop 3M wax boy. 

If I wanted to go full time and do 10-15 cars a week I would. I would probably make more money but then would need to hire people and etc. etc. I like working at home and choosing the cars I work on. 

Just by the way you speak online, I wouldn't bring you my dog's dog bowl to wax. 

Wait a minute, your so busy. Why are you still online and still PM'ing me?


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> My few cars a week will look completely different than yours. Especially with your closed minded approach on products. Then again, you don't do many higher end cars with ceramic clears so keep dusting away with your body shop 3M wax boy.
> 
> If I wanted to go full time and do 10-15 cars a week I would. I would probably make more money but then would need to hire people and etc. etc. I like working at home and choosing the cars I work on.
> 
> ...


because im maintaining all the forums that we sponsor while my guy is working on the second car on the day with 2 more on the way. im making money while arguing with you =)


dboy11 said:


> So as a sponsor you can insult the members now? You are so laughable its to the point of comical:rofl::rofl:
> 
> First your bragging about how many cars a week you are doing then you change that up to say that you are not a high volume detailer. I don't think that you know what you are


insult a member? im a sponsor but im a human being just like you. so because im a sponsor its ok for members to try to speak down to me lmao.

take it easy & let me know when your done riding my jock strap...


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh congrats, your living the good life now... 

Your attitude tells it all. Best of luck to you wash boy.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> Oh congrats, your living the good life now...
> 
> Your attitude tells it all. Best of luck to you wash boy.


yea i live the good life. shop full of work in the dead of the winter, always happy, making good money & saving for the future. yea life is good for me, thanks. thanks for the luck but i dont need it from you.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> yea i live the good life. shop full of work in the dead of the winter, always happy, making good money & saving for the future. yea life is good for me, thanks. thanks for the luck but i dont need it from you.


Your so arrogant its unbelievable


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Your so arrogant its unbelievable


just speaking the truth so thanks! hows the weather on the west coast? its 20 degrees over here in nyc!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> just speaking the truth so thanks! hows the weather on the west coast? its 20 degrees over here in nyc!


Its only the truth because you think that it is, note that will ya

Its overcast and about 55 today


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

It's 80 and sunny in SoCal


----------



## autobsessions (Nov 10, 2009)

Someone so resitant to change and advancement will find themselves on the downslope rather quickly...you've already been passed by in terms of detailing product/science; That said, I hope your selling point is price and not results. 

There's many that do it better than you...you're naive if you think you are the best and have an answer for everything.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

autobsessions said:


> Someone so resitant to change and advancement will find themselves on the downslope rather quickly...you've already been passed by in terms of detailing product/science; That said, I hope your selling point is price and not results.
> 
> There's many that do it better than you...you're naive if you think you are the best and have an answer for everything.


Thanks its what I've been saying all along but you can't tell BA one thing, he knows it all already.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

AndrewBigA said:


> . im a sponsor here & the only reason i post in the national detailing section is to share my detail jobs with everyone. i come into the national area looking for customers. And to generally spam and boost my ego.
> lata


Corrected for truth.

Most people come here for help or to help other people. Your posts here are just spam.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

ronkh said:


> Corrected for truth.
> 
> Most people come here for help or to help other people. Your posts here are just spam.


hahaha i dont come into the national area looking for new customers lmao.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

AndrewBigA said:


> hahaha i dont come into the national area looking for new customers lmao.


So it's just an ego trip ?

There are plenty of people that post their work here. *BUT* They are helpfull to other members.
Check Phil, TD, or GotLeather. They help forum members.

Your posts here serve nothing but as an advertisement and/or to stroke your own ego.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

ronkh said:


> So it's just an ego trip ?
> 
> There are plenty of people that post their work here. *BUT* They are helpfull to other members.
> 
> Your posts here serve nothing but as an advertisement and/or to stroke your own ego.


who cares since i sponsor the forum i pay to post up as much material as i want to promote my shop as much as i want all over the forum. this section where you say is a place for other detailers to help eachother out is not really true. you have all these mobile detailers with theyre own mobile business that dont pay to sponsor, dont pay to advertise themselves. they are promoting new business just like the paid sponsors only thing is they are not sponsors & they dont pay any money to support the forum. whats fair is fair, if i pay then everyone should pay. all they do is bash the sponsor at every chance they can get. :thumbup:
im here to share my details & discuss detailing not argue with mobile detailers about what products should be usd & whose a better detailer etc etc


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> who cares since i sponsor the forum i pay to post up as much material as i want to promote my shop as much as i want all over the forum. this section where you say is a place for other detailers to help eachother out is not really true. you have all these mobile detailers with theyre own mobile business that dont pay to sponsor, dont pay to advertise themselves. they are promoting new business just like the paid sponsors only thing is they are not sponsors & they dont pay any money to support the forum. whats fair is fair, if i pay then everyone should pay. all they do is bash the sponsor at every chance they can get. :thumbup:
> im here to share my details & discuss detailing not argue with mobile detailers about what products should be usd & whose a better detailer etc etc


BA, the site makes up the rules about what you can and cannot post, if anyone is in violation, by promoting a biz for free then report them. There are no rules that state that I or any members can't share their work. In addition I'm here to help answer detailing questions that the members have, I don't offer my detailing services unless they are close to me, and have expressed interest in finding a detailer.

The part about sharing your details I can see that you do that just fine, but the discuss part you state you are here for is so far from the truth its laughable. No one can discuss crap with you without it resulting in an argument. Why? because of you "who cares" statements.

You continue to bury yourself with every post you make, that's why few if any have questions for you, your combative! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

AndrewBigA said:


> who cares since i sponsor the forum i pay to post up as much material as i want to promote my shop as much as i want all over the forum. this section where you say is a place for other detailers to help eachother out is not really true. you have all these mobile detailers with theyre own mobile business that dont pay to sponsor, dont pay to advertise themselves. they are promoting new business just like the paid sponsors only thing is they are not sponsors & they dont pay any money to support the forum. whats fair is fair, if i pay then everyone should pay. all they do is bash the sponsor at every chance they can get. :thumbup:
> im here to share my details & discuss detailing not argue with mobile detailers about what products should be usd & whose a better detailer etc etc


You said you were a regional sponsor. So you are as guilty as the others you are accusing. (ex Phil, since he is a sponsor of this area).

But guys like Got Leather, TD and Dboy all share helpful hints, tricks, tips and knowledge.

Me, I'm just a member that likes my car as nice as can be. So I am in this section alot. I show some of my work and I ask for help. I also try to help people with whatever knowledge and experience I have.

All I see you do is show off and ditctate.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> hahaha i dont come into the national area looking for new customers lmao.


National? are just plain stupid or lost in the concept of that the WWW means?

You keep making a statement about not posting in the national section, because you are a regional sponsor. If you post any where on this site the entire world has access to reading your dribble.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

It's not even worth fighting the uneducated big A. He is stuck in his ways and has a 2 car shop full every day. Let's leave him be as we are all hacks living in his world.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Got_Leather said:


> It's not even worth fighting the uneducated big A. He is stuck in his ways and has a 2 car shop full every day. Let's leave him be as we are all hacks living in his world.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Well I finally figured out what "BIG A" stands for.......


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

ronkh said:


> Well I finally figured out what "BIG A" stands for.......


Didn't' take me that long


----------

